
Firefox gets a performance settings section - sp332
https://www.ghacks.net/2017/04/11/firefox-gets-a-performance-settings-section/
======
thomastjeffery
It would be nice if that included a setting for smooth scrolling time. Firefox
feels much more snappy without (or with less) latency added by the smooth
scrolling animation.

